# My German Refuses To Wear The Muzzle , What should I do?



## said jamjoum (Aug 23, 2011)

my 5 years male german shepherd dog refuses to wear his muzzle , what should i do with him?!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

This should be interesting.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Why does your GSD NEED a muzzle??? Better yet, is this behavior that your GSD is exhibiting something that can be fixed with a behaviorist?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Why does your GSD NEED a muzzle??? Better yet, is this behavior that your GSD is exhibiting something that can be fixed with a behaviorist?


Methinks the OP is putting us on.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Methinks the OP is putting us on.



I sure hope so....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I sure hope so....


Here's his other thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...6-how-i-can-make-my-gsd-body-very-strong.html


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, I saw that one too....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Compromise. Let him bite you so he gets it out of his system and then muzzle him.

You can put some "chicken things" in the muzzle to make him more welcome to it being on his face.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Here's his other thread
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...6-how-i-can-make-my-gsd-body-very-strong.html


I have an oompa loompa body. I wish I had a German Shepherd body.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> I have an oompa loompa body. I wish I had a German Shepherd body.


I have a GSD body: Gross, Shocking, Disgusting
Where's that dammm Tony the Tiger when you need him.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

So the OP wants a strong bodied GSD that bites people that he wants to teach to wear a muzzle. 
What we should ask him is what kind of muzzle the dog doesn't like so we can suggest a different kind that maybe the strong GSD will like and be proud to wear in the home and out on the street.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Steroids will make him to strong and jittery for the muzzle anyway.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

said jamjoum said:


> my 5 years male german shepherd dog refuses to wear his muzzle , what should i do with him?!


Ask him nicely?  

Seriously, if you try to put a muzzle on him what does he do?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Kain, are you out there? Kain, is that really you?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

said jamjoum said:


> my 5 years male german shepherd dog refuses to wear his muzzle , what should i do with him?!


talk baby talk to him, try to reason with him. show him how nice it would look on him by modeling it on yourself. Show him you can feed yourself treats thru the muzzle and drink when it is on...you can even pant(show him how easy it is to pant!) I think that would work.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hey, we are all forgetting the ever important chocolate. bulk him up. Maybe he just doesnt feel he looks right to wear the muzzle yet. You know.... kinda like a girl looking for the perfect pair of shoes or jeans. He wants to make that muzzle look goooooood.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't have a muzzle but when I take my oldest to the vet, I ask to use theirs when the vet is fixing to do stuff to him.

None of the other dogs wear one at the vets. I only do it b/c since the penis accident.....my dog really dislikes the vet touching him.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

jetscarbie said:


> None of the other dogs wear one at the vets. I only do it b/c since the penis accident.....my dog really dislikes the vet touching him.


Tell your vet "thats because NO means NO Mister!"


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

kiya said:


> Tell your vet "thats because NO means NO Mister!"


hahaha, yes. If I could understand GSD talk, I think that's exactly what my dog is saying.:laugh:

I didn't know that people don't like a muzzles for dogs.

I dunno.

Before we put my dog in the vet's muzzle...we always try to reward him in some way...we try to make it a positive act.

I'm not sure how long OP is letting his dog wear a muzzle...or the act he goes through to get it on the dog. My vet only recommeds for a VERY short time. As soon as he is finished working on my dog's penis and underneath area, he takes the muzzle off.

Maybe if OP tries to make it a fun, positive experience, his dog will learn to look at it that way also. 

Good luck.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

said jamjoum said:


> my 5 years male german shepherd dog refuses to wear his muzzle , what should i do with him?!


PEOPLE, please try to be more patient with new members. Specially ones that may be having a difference in language from another country! Better to have them stay and learn then leave cause they don't get answers to their questions.

jamjoum, we don't tend to muzzle our GSD's in the USA. If we raise them to be normal and socialized dogs, like any normal and socialize dog, no muzzle is needed.

Good dog from a good breeder. Raised and SOCIALIZED properly by their new owner, shouldn't ever need to wear a muzzle. It's our job to TRAIN them to be ok when out and around. Not our job to have a fearful/scared dog that has to wear a muzzle because we failed them the first year.

Instead of training my dog to wear a muzzle I need to be training them to get along in the world the first year so they become CONFIDENT and thinking adult dogs:





 




 
More sites to read about how TRAINING and socialization is what we need (not a muzzle)

Puppy Development

Puppy Socialisation and Habituation (Part 1) Why is it Necessary? | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

Schutzhund-Training.com - Puppy Tips

Von Falconer K-9 Training - Articles / Puppiest 1st Night to 1st Year

thepuppyprimer1


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

codmaster said:


> So the OP wants a strong bodied GSD that bites people that he wants to teach to wear a muzzle.


Maybe we should extend the benefit of doubt until we understand more? I don't get that from his broken English. Could it simply be he wants information on how to get a healthy (strong) dog, and the dog he has is experiencing some aggression issues such that a muzzle is his best option at present?

What would any of us imagine the dog behaviorist resources are in Palestine?

So here is a guy reaching out through the internet, in a foreign language, and this the reception he gets.

Understand, if his intent is in fact unacceptable, then by all means, lets shut down the inquiry, and withhold information.....but only after that becomes apparent...otherwise, we're just being rude without consideration to cultural and language differences.

I'm just saying is all........


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I got Molly used to wearing a muzzle when she was a young puppy. I thought it would be proactive in the event she ever had to wear one later on for any reason. 

I am not a terribly experienced trainer but I would think if you could try and make it as positive an experience as possible for very brief amounts of time that could help. Plenty of praise, and treats afterwards may help? EG: put it on him for a matter of seconds with lots of praise and take it off, lots of treats. Just an idea.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> PEOPLE, please try to be more patient with new members. Specially ones that may be having a difference in language from another country! Better to have them stay and learn then leave cause they don't get answers to their questions.
> 
> jamjoum, we don't tend to muzzle our GSD's in the USA. If we raise them to be normal and socialized dogs, like any normal and socialize dog, no muzzle is needed.
> 
> ...


That may be a tad unfair. IMO

Sometimes a traumatic event can change some dogs. Sometimes after the event....you have to work extra hard to retrain the dog NOT to be scared of that certain event.

My dog had his penis swell up the size of a tennis ball. I had to rush him to the vet. The vet first laid him on the floor and had KY jelly and tried to ram his penis back in the shaft. When that didn't work,he was given a shot, then vet cut his shaft open right there on the floor...with blood squirting out everywhere, then another try to put it back in. And then some stitches. Not counting the overnight with them messing with his penis all the time checking things. Then removing the stitches.

He's been back 3x's since. Prefect in the vet's office. Prefect with everyone. He sees the vet and he growls. That's why he gets the muzzle.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee, I love your posts and find you to be an awesome source for info--really! But for this thread we're gonna need an extra long pair of needle-nosed pliers to get that hook, line and sinker out of the back of your throat!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

billsharp said:


> MaggieRoseLee, I love your posts and find you to be an awesome source for info--really! But for this thread we're gonna need an extra long pair of needle-nosed pliers to get that hook, line and sinker out of the back of your throat!


Hey, everyone deserves our help, until they don't  and it all gets figured out in the end.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here you go - step by step instructions: Train Your Dog To Enjoy Wearing a Muzzle. | Self Help Dog Training - Blog


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have seen some people use muzzles in advanced training. We have all seen videos of it. Cant think of the sport, french ring maybe, but I can certainly remember seeing some videos. Dog is attacking helper while wearing muzzle. 

To OP, I am sure you will just have to make sure it fits properly, probably the basket type would be best. Start with just putting it on, then taking it off. Reward dog. Then increase the amount of time the dog has it on, and reward. Do this without training anything else at the same time. Once your dog is comfortable with it, only then move on to what ever it is you need him to wear it for.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I put a muzzle on my youngest dog because he wants to eat too much grass. No, he does not like it, and he tries to pull it off with both paws! However, it fits correctly and he can not get it off. After time, he accepts it. 

I use this kind. 
Classic Products Plastic Basket Dog Muzzle (Light Tan, Size 7)

BTW, in some European countries, dogs are often required to wear muzzles on trains and buses. So this is not a strange question.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not use muzzles much. Sometimes in breeding, until the tie. 

But one day, I was at the vet with two of my adult girls. I was paying the bill and noticed on of them eying the other, and lickety split, two muzzles appeared from out of my pocket and fastened around the one, and snapping around the other before they knew what hit them. 

The girls at the vet's office were ROLLING!

If you have had your dog since it was a month old, then there is no excuse for you not to be able to touch that dog anywhere and put any type of harness, collar, or muzzle on it. Now that it is five years old he objects? 

Well, accustom him to it inside the house where there are no distractions. Put it on him matter of factly. 

It is odd how so many people have trouble cutting toenails, and groomers can take the same dog, and cut the toenails easily. Why? Because the owner is wondering "what is he going to do, he is not going to like this, what if I nick a quick? Of Course the dog will be crazy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

in French Ring - Campagne one of the exercises requires the dog to wear a muzzle and to do an attack with muzzle on .

Most dogs will try to push the muzzle off with their front feet , shake their head to try to get it off . 

So you begin with dog at side. Put dog into calm state. Show muzzle allow to investigate . Put over nose , take off right away. Put over nose, hold for a minute , take off . You keep doing this until there is no resistance , head shaking or ducking from the muzzle. Once he sits calmly and you can put the muzzle on without the fight close the buckle but keep it loose. Stroke dog and keep calm . Take off.
Each day you are going to do a bit more , a bit longer , until you can buckle it and dog is calm. Now start walking him. 

Soon it will be like any other equipment . Just like the collar was, just like the leash is -- at first there is resistance , then acceptance.

Muzzles are not just worn for bite prevention , they are used for full body contact , civil agitation, no equipment , sleeves . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

As I said in my initial response.
This should be interesting.
A lot of sincere and not so sincere responses.
But nothing from OP other than the OP.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm floored that anyone could get serious over either of these threads.

If against my wildest imagination there is a serious person behind these threads , I apologize if my humor offended.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> As I said in my initial response.
> This should be interesting.
> A lot of sincere and not so sincere responses.
> But nothing from OP other than the OP.



That to me makes me think the OP WAS for real. He/she had a poor grasp on the English language, got ridiculed and left. I will be surprised if he comes back. If he were a troll he would have continued and gotten more outrageous (H2K, anyone) just to get a response.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i can't wait. rotfl.



said jamjoum said:


> my 5 years male german shepherd dog refuses to wear his muzzle , what should i do with him?!





PaddyD said:


> This should be interesting.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Me thinks the OP is from Palestine.



PaddyD said:


> Methinks the OP is putting us on.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> Me thinks the OP is from Palestine.


Me thinks you are from Jenkintown,Pa.

Usless. I know. I'm bored. BAAAAH. :crazy:


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

jetscarbie said:


> That may be a tad unfair. IMO
> 
> Sometimes a traumatic event can change some dogs. Sometimes after the event....you have to work extra hard to retrain the dog NOT to be scared of that certain event.
> 
> ...


That sounds BEYOND traumatic! Why did the vet do all of that without first sedating the dog? I've seen dogs that have swollen penises that won't retract, but I've never heard of the treatment being that dramatic (or rushed). I'm sorry for you and your dog!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sounds beyond traumatic ? On first reading sound incredibly incompetent on the vets course of action -- or phony -- . The swelling "the size of tennis ball" is the knot that develops which holds the dog in the tie , which will disengorge after some time.
The account , the ramming, the slicing , stitches, removing stitches -- that sounds like craziness.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

> carmspack said:
> 
> 
> > sounds beyond traumatic ? On first reading sound incredibly incompetent on the vets course of action -- or phony -- . The swelling "the size of tennis ball" is the knot that develops which holds the dog in the tie , which will disengorge after some time.
> ...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

jetscarbie said:


> I don't know for sure if dogs feel traumatic stuff and remember. I know my dog doesn't like the vet. For some reason after that event he growls at the vet.


I have no doubt that they do. While they may not really remember the details they do remember that something "bad" happened at least. My dog Ginger used to love the vet. She was happy to be there and would happily go with the vet and let the vet do whatever they wanted to her with no complaints. That's how she was until she was 11 and bloated. She had GDV and needed emergency surgery (at the e-vets.) In the morning we transferred her to my regular vet as the e-vet closes. She refused to go with the vet to the back, I had to go with her and bring her to the cage or she would NOT go. Even a year after that happened, she no longer was happy being at the vet. She was obviously (obvious to me anyway) nervous: she showed stress lines in her face, no tail-wagging, would pant for no reason at times. She refused to ever leave the room with the vet without me after that, even if they were just trying to take her to the scale. Although she would still stand still and let the vet do any procedure to her she would not do it with a wagging tail like she used to.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What to do the last few posts have to do with putting a muzzle on a dog?
Did this thread get re-threaded?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't believe one word.

Did the vet charge you. I would be charging the vet . Sounds incompetent . 

From your description the dog got aroused , had his bulb swell, round , very hard , swollen and red, blue, purple. It would have gone down by itself if you have left him alone and given him 20 minutes or less. This happens when a male gets excited and the female steps away -- or you have an outside "tie" without penetration.

amputation -- yeah, and then what . 

Carmen


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

carmspack said:


> amputation -- yeah, and then what .
> 
> Carmen


We had a guinea pig at the vet where I worked who had to have that done due to infections and damage. The vet had to do a urethrostomy (he also had issues with bladder stones.)


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

carmspack said:


> Don't believe one word.
> 
> Did the vet charge you. I would be charging the vet . Sounds incompetent .
> 
> ...


uh okay. I don't lie. And I don't call others liars. 

Between when this happened and my vet seeing him...it was swollen for over 2 1/2 hours. I tried to wait it out! I also try to push it back in myself...with the advice of my vet on the phone.
But it was very oblivious my dog needed to see the vet. His hair wrapped around his penis when it was out...and basically caused a noose to form around the penis when it tried to go back in. Sometimes you can get it to go back in....sometimes NOT.

uh, this also happens to human males. It requires immediate care. 

Penis amputation in dogs.....yes, it does happen.

To the OP....I am sorry your thread got off track.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

PaddyD said:


> What to do the last few posts have to do with putting a muzzle on a dog?
> Did this thread get re-threaded?


I apologize. It's my fault.

I seen where OP asked his question..and seen where some of the remarks were a little harsh. I was explaining to him that I put a muzzle on my dog....and why I do.

Again...I am sorry.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jetscarbie said:


> uh okay. I don't lie. And I don't call others liars.
> 
> Between when this happened and my vet seeing him...it was swollen for over 2 1/2 hours. I tried to wait it out! I also try to push it back in myself...with the advice of my vet on the phone.
> But it was very oblivious my dog needed to see the vet. His hair wrapped around his penis when it was out...and basically caused a noose to form around the penis when it tried to go back in. Sometimes you can get it to go back in....sometimes NOT.
> ...


I don't think she was stating you were telling a tale. She was thinking the vet took advantage....


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't understand how people can so harsh!! Many well trained dogs in the U.S. use a muzzle. My lab is the best dog ever but he does NOT like the vet! I can take him in the office and he will be happy go lucky but as soon as he hears my vets voice he starts to growl. I have had to muzzle him many times. He is the ONLY person I have ever had to do this with. 
To the OP start out with treats and just put it on then take it off. You can make a game out of it. Hope this helps!!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

The inability for a dog to retract his penis is called paraphimosis. It's not super common and there are different causes. Multiple failed attempts at mating can cause it because even after the bulbous gland goes down, there's fluid build up and swelling in the tip of the penis making it hard for it to go back into its sheath. (If you think about it, if the tip really is swollen, just trying to shove it back in the sheath is not going to be productive)

I've seen it -- however, I've never known a vet to go into a surgical procedure so hastily. I think your vet may not have been to knowledgeable about the problem and rushed the treatment. Which is VERY possible... personally, I would have kept it moist, used cold compresses, and attempted to get it back into the sheath at a later time. 

The tip of the penis can become necrotic, but that isn't going to happen in a matter of hours (at least it's unlikely) and you can delay it by keeping the tip moist (lube, medicated ointment, etc). 

I had a friend with a sugar glider that couldn't retract his penis, self mutilated it, and the very tip had to be amputated (sugar glider anatomy 101, they don't urinate through their penis, they have a cloaca(sp?), additionally, they have a bi-dent penis so the glider still had an entire half in tact and un-injured). That's completely off topic :/ but the point was that it didn't become necrotic from not retracting, but rather from the animal mutilating it. The vet also didn't rush to amputate. He did a full examination, figured out the extent of the damage, then sedated the animal in the operating room and completed the procedure. From the time my friend noticed to the time of the procedure was about 13hours.

Anyway, I'm not an expert by any means. I just know that not all vets are experts either (I have a couple friends who are vets, and they will even tell me that unless they see something regularly, the amount of schooling they received on the uncommon procedures does not account for much -- and it takes experience to get good at what they do). 

Considering the details of what happened, it does seem your vet was a bit rash with what they did. I'm still incredibly sorry you and your dog had to endure all of that! I would be very upset with the vet.


----------

